# Phrag Dick Clements x kovachii



## quaker (Jul 15, 2011)

Very excited to see a spike on this plant. Hope the bloom will be OK.


Ed


----------



## Shiva (Jul 15, 2011)

Phrag. La Vingtaine is the name of the cross. Pretty big plant compared to mine which, of course hasn't flowered yet. Very interested in seeing the flower. So don't blow it!oke:


----------



## JC94030 (Jul 15, 2011)

Great looking plant and spike.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Now *that* is a healthy plant!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 15, 2011)

:clap::clap: will look forward to seeing it! :drool::drool:


----------



## koshki (Jul 15, 2011)

Whoa, that is a plant with some muscles! Must be eating its spinach! Good luck with the spike.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2011)

Impressive plant!


----------



## raymond (Jul 15, 2011)

very good plant


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, and good luck, keep us updated!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 16, 2011)

That is a monstrous plant!


----------



## Carper (Jul 16, 2011)

The plant looks great and very healthy. Carry on with your regime and you should not have any problems and I look forward to the photos. 

Gary
UK


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!



Normally I would join in, but Yay kovachii hybrids is more in place now imho. 

oke:


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd be so proud of that plant, the flower would almost be secondary! (almost)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2011)

Marc said:


> Normally I would join in, but Yay kovachii hybrids is more in place now imho.
> 
> oke:



If it opens purple then you've got it!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice growing!


----------



## quaker (Sep 10, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice growing!



Unfortunately I blew this one by using the clip to hold the spike in place and inadvertantly piercing the spike with the clip. Ah well there's always next time!!!
Ed


----------



## Shiva (Sep 10, 2011)

Too bad! But you're not the first one to ''blow it''!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 10, 2011)

quaker said:


> ...inadvertantly piercing the spike with the clip....




dang!
i've done the same thing
if you're anything like me, this will not happen again any time soon....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you have a stronger growth next time.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't wait for my M/F to look like that. So far it is taking it's sweet old time and there is only about 1cm of the tip poking out. I think that I'll have grey hair before the whole sheaf has emerged!! 
Patience patience patience ...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 12, 2011)

quaker said:


> Unfortunately I blew this one by using the clip to hold the spike in place and inadvertantly piercing the spike with the clip. Ah well there's always next time!!!
> Ed


:sob::sob: ... the first thing that crossed mine when I saw the pic, why is it staked so early? 
Better luck next time.


----------



## quaker (Sep 12, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :sob::sob: ... the first thing that crossed mine when I saw the pic, why is it staked so early?
> Better luck next time.



Just trying to grow the spike straight. Still no excuse for 'spiking the spike'

Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 16, 2011)

Susie11 writes*"I can't wait for my M/F to look like that" * Your what!


----------



## quaker (Sep 16, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Susie11 writes*"I can't wait for my M/F to look like that" * Your what!



I think she is reffering to her Phrag. Mount Fallu.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2011)

:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2011)

quaker said:


> I think she is reffering to her Phrag. Mount Fallu.



I would hope so!!:rollhappy:


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 20, 2011)

This is essentially the same as the Andean Fire x kovachii cross that is pictured in another thread. I frankly would hoped for more red in that cross. Only time will tell if it is the luck of the draw or if the kovachii color dominates. Much work to be done on these hybrids.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2011)

Red color is not a factor that you will get from breeding with kovachii. You will get large blooms with large pouches. Maybe with Gen 3 bessseae breeding a deeper red will come through. I'm waiting to see what breeding w/ fischeri and other purple color plants will bring! I'm also hoping the prices will soon come down to besseae hybrid levels.


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 21, 2011)

One would hope that more than size will come form kovachii. Theoretically both size and color are _possible_. Finding out what dominates (or is recessive) requires many crosses and observation. When you cross Paph delenatii with armeniacum - the pink (and much of the yellow) seems to be suppressed. Without making sibling crosses and flowering out the progeny, we really don't know if it is a dominance issue. We do know in the case of Armeni White, the results are repeatable. Something similar could occur here. The color influence can come from multiple genes. And there is a fair amount of color variation in kovachii. We just need to make the same cross several times to see what is typical. I think that we sould take it further and make both self and sibling crosses and refine. Not much of that work is being done.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2011)

Fawkes said:


> We just need to make the same cross several times to see what is typical. I think that we sould take it further and make both self and sibling crosses and refine. Not much of that work is being done.


OK.


----------

